# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Kupa UltraNote, máy tính bảng Windows 8 sở hữu thiết kế dạng module

## tipi.vn

​Tại triển lãm MobileCon 2012 đang diễn ra ở San Diego, Mỹ, có một chiếc máy tính bảng tênUltraNote đến từ hãng sản xuất Kupa chạy Windows 8. Chiếc tablet này dày 15mm, sở hữu vi xử lí Intel Core i7 Ivy Bridge, RAM 4GB và SSD 64GB. Máy sử dụng màn hình 10,1" độ phân giải 1920 x 1200 với tấm nền IPS, hỗ trợ cảm ứng 10 ngón tay hoặc bút stylus. Máy có hầu hết các kết nối thông dụng cũng như khe SIM cho để truy cập mạng 4G LTE hoặc 3G. Điểm đặc biệt củaKupa UltraNote mà ít xuất hiện trên những chiếc tablet Windows 8 khác đó là thiết kế dạng module của sản phẩm.

Trên bản mẫu mà Kupa mang đến MobileCon, pin Li-ion của máy có thể tháo gỡ dễ dàng chứ không gắn chết bên trong. Nhà sản xuất cũng có cung cấp đế bàn phím rời, giống với ý tưởng của chiếc Asus Transformer, để giúp việc gõ văn bản được dễ dàng hơn, ngoài ra còn cung cấp thêm pin phụ, khe SD, cổng Ethernet, VGA, hai cổng USB 3.0. Những phụ kiện như bộ đọc thẻ tín dụng, máy quét thẻ nhân viên,... có thể được gắn vào cạnh trái hoặc phải của máy nhờ có cơ cấu ngàm tích hợp. Như vậy người dùng có thể tùy biến máy để phù hợp với nhu cầu của riêng mình.

Kupa hướng chiếc UltraNote của mình tới các khách hàng doanh nghiệp hoặc những thị trường chuyên biệt. Theo phóng viên của Engadget, mặc dù máy dày nhưng có trọng lượng khá nhẹ so với kích cỡ của nó, chỉ 760 gram. Chất lượng hoàn thiện thì còn rất nhiều việc phải làm, ngay cả trên nguyên mẫu mà họ trên tay. Hiện chưa có giá và ngày bán ra sản phẩm. Mời các bạn cùng xem hình ảnh và video về thiết bị này.

_Cấu hình của Kupa UltraNote:_

Màn hình: 10,1" độ phân giải 1920 x 1200, tấm nền IPS, hỗ trợ cảm ứng 10 ngón tay hoặc sử dụng bút stylusVi xử lí: Intel Core i7 thế hệ Ivy BridgeRAM: 4GB, SSD: 64GBKết nối: WiFi a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 3.0, 3G/4G (LTE), NFC, đầu đọc vân tay, khe SIM, jack tai nghe, cổng xuất mini-HDMI, hai cổng USB 3.0, cổng nối với dockCamera phụ 2MP, camera chính 5MPCó khả năng gắn vào đế bàn phím rời để kéo dài thời gian dùng pin, mở rộng kết nối thêm khe SD, cổng Ethernet, VGA, hai cổng USB 3.0Hỗ trợ gắn thiết bị ngoại vi nhờ ngàm tích hợpHệ điều hành: Windows 8*Video về Kupa UltraNote*



*Hình ảnh thực tế*

×





*1 / 9*









​



​

----------

